# Cats are calling!!



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2019)

Have fun!

Don't go alone!!! layful:nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2019)

Good luck Ken, have fun! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck Ken, have fun! :topsy_turvy:


Not the greatest, caught 6..


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats Ken. 
Thats not too shabby. 
Did you have fun?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Congrats Ken.
> Thats not too shabby.
> Did you have fun?


Its always fun..You can't catch them by sitting on the couch!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Its always fun..You can't catch them by sitting on the couch!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 26, 2019)

aunt bea said:


>


lol!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2019)

OMG AB, Hilarious!


----------



## Bob1950 (Apr 26, 2019)

On mornings, cats strike as crazy on Lake Livingston.  Whites are still slow in my area


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2019)

Got 12 of these today!!
.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice catch Ken.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Its always fun..You can't catch them by sitting on the couch!!!!!





Aunt Bea said:


>



haha. :lofl: 
Funny


----------



## Bob1950 (May 1, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Got 12 of these today!!
> .
> View attachment 64965



Good cats!  Best size to eat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> Good cats!  Best size to eat.


Ditto, we ended up catching 12, all about the same size..


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2019)

Going out again this morning.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Going out again this morning.....


Got 10 more in the freezer!!


----------



## Bob1950 (May 9, 2019)

After the resent rains, cats are very slow on Lake Livingston.  Got one and released.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> After the resent rains, cats are very slow on Lake Livingston.  Got one and released.


Yes,weather is affecting the catch down here!!!


----------



## Bob1950 (May 10, 2019)

Now there are many gars in the creek near my house.  I sometimes catch this huge fish mistakenly when use live shad as a bait. We do not eat them, and I release these creatures.  However, catching them is a lot of fun because they are very powerful fighters.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 11, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> Now there are many gars in the creek near my house.  I sometimes catch this huge fish mistakenly when use live shad as a bait. We do not eat them, and I release these creatures.  However, catching them is a lot of fun because they are very powerful fighters.


Ditto, we also have gar..


----------



## Bob1950 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi Ken,
Did you try to use bass drop shot for cat fishing? I have added the slip bobber + slip shot, and I am very satisfied with the results. I use this rig during boat anchoring and drifting. 
Anchoring:
In the shallow water, it works as the regular slip bobber rig with the sinker (1/4-1 oz) on the bottom. In the deep water, I use 1 oz sinker, and the submerged bobber keeps the leader in the vertical position. 
Drifting:
If I use 1 oz sinker, the baits move along the bottom. If I use ¼ oz sinker, I can fish at any depth, changing the stopper position. 
Replacing the sinkers is very easy, using the fishing snap.


----------

